# what are the MAIN TiVo Bolt upgrades?



## buscuitboy (Aug 8, 2005)

I don't feel like sifting through 6 pages of posts to maybe get a much quicker answer to this. What are the MAIN differences/upgrades of the new upcoming TiVo BOLT. I realize nothing is official yet & until it comes out, but what are the main speculations that the Bolt will offer over the current generation of TiVos?


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

No one really knows. it's all just speculation. The only consensus seems to be that it won't be a major update and will be mostly cosmetic.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

buscuitboy said:


> *I don't feel like sifting through 6 pages of posts to maybe get a much quicker answer to this.* What are the MAIN differences/upgrades of the new upcoming TiVo BOLT. I realize nothing is official yet & until it comes out, but what are the main speculations that the Bolt will offer over the current generation of TiVos?


Seriously? you can't just ask in the existing thread? 
(ARGH! this is one of my biggest forum pet peeves)


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

buscuit does that all the time...


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

As someone who read the whole thread, I will say it was rather enjoyable and educational.

If you just want to know what the Bolt will do, you need to wait for the annoucement. If everyone who is speculating agrees, it is still speculation. And let's keep it all in one thread.


----------



## abovethesink (Aug 26, 2013)

What are the MAIN points to this guy's thread? I don't feel like reading through two lines of questions when it could be answered more quickly instead.


----------



## Keen (Aug 3, 2009)

abovethesink said:


> What are the MAIN points to this guy's thread? I don't feel like reading through two lines of questions when it could be answered more quickly instead.


This is totally off topic for this thread, you better start a new thread about your question.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

buscuitboy said:


> I don't feel like sifting through 6 pages of posts to maybe get a much quicker answer to this. What are the MAIN differences/upgrades of the new upcoming TiVo BOLT. I realize nothing is official yet & until it comes out, but what are the main speculations that the Bolt will offer over the current generation of TiVos?


 Being it is all speculation at this point it's not even worth going through the six pages, unless you enjoy a lot of 2 plus 2= 3.14...... One thing worth doing is keeping up with Dave Zatz's, Zatz Not Funny website, they seem to be up on new things Tivo as much as anybody.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

tenthplanet said:


> they seem to be up on new things Tivo as much as anybody.


As much?? Way more.  Although I only tweeted out the latest nugget. It's Friday night, what can I say.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/632336015416520704
From the FCC filing that just went thru, there are three different model numbers. So we learned something new today, even if it isn't related to functionality.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

buscuitboy said:


> I don't feel like sifting through 6 pages of posts to maybe get a much quicker answer to this. What are the MAIN differences/upgrades of the new upcoming TiVo BOLT. I realize nothing is official yet & until it comes out, but what are the main speculations that the Bolt will offer over the current generation of TiVos?


I'll summarize the thread for you. People think the high end unit (lightning bolt) will have a 6T hard drive and will sell for $199. Existing customers will be able to buy LS for $99.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

lew said:


> I'll summarize the thread for you. People think the high end unit (lightning bolt) will have a 6T hard drive and will sell for $199. Existing customers will be able to buy LS for $99.


 What?!?! I can't see how they could sell a device with a 6TB drive for only $199. 4TB maybe, but not 6TB.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

davezatz said:


> As much?? Way more.  Although I only tweeted out the latest nugget. It's Friday night, what can I say.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/632336015416520704
> From the FCC filing that just went thru, there are three different model numbers. So we learned something new today, even if it isn't related to functionality.


 Thanks Dave


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

buscuitboy said:


> I don't feel like sifting through 6 pages of posts to maybe get a much quicker answer to this. What are the MAIN differences/upgrades of the new upcoming TiVo BOLT. I realize nothing is official yet & until it comes out, but what are the main speculations that the Bolt will offer over the current generation of TiVos?


I just followed-up with my friend in TiVo marketing about the previously discussed improvements, and he *again* confirmed what I'd posted in the "TiVo Bolt?" thread.


----------

